# Brushing your dog at the park?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

At my favorite park, I will often see clumps of dog hair just sitting on the lawn. Yesterday, I watched a woman remove the undercoat of her shepherd mix and she just left the hair on the grass! I had also been given the advice by another to not use the furminator inside, but do it at the park instead. Is this practice generally accepted? I pick up other people's trash when I go hiking, so I definitely considered this littering. To make things worse, Molly has tried to eat some of it (how long does this eating everything stage last?).


----------



## Ada's Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

I would find it odd if someone did that at the park. I wouldn't really considering it littering as it's just hair, but I know Ada would try to eat it so I personally wouldn't be leaving clumps of hair around free roaming dogs. If you want to do it in your own yard where there aren't a bunch of dogs who might ingest it go ahead, but I would find it rude to leave it laying around the park.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally not brush my dog out at a park, but the birds will quickly find the fur and use it in their nests at this time of year.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Someone always leaves clumps of hair on a trail we walk on. I don't mind it nearly as much as when people leave poop, but sometimes the hair gets really sticky with the morning dew and it attaches to Cookie or my feet if I don't notice and step around. I always wanted to tell that person to throw it in the woods or something! So person who brushes your dog where I walk - if you happen to be reading this - can you do that for me?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was wondering why that lady didn't bag it up and take it with her. It's not a nice sight either, huge clumps of hair on an otherwise very pretty grassy hill.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's against the rules at the local dog park. That doesn't mean people don't do it, but it is posted - and I think it would be kinda rude.


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

I would think she could put it somewhere else, not necessarily in the garbage because this time of year the birds will be very happy to use it in their nests, but she should at least not leave it in the middle of a play area.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

We have someone who does that here...just sits on a bench facing traffic and brushes her husky mix...white fur everywhere...I sometimes put a few balls of fur onto the balcony for the birds when I brush Maggie, but brushing your dog outside and letting the hair fly is just weird.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

More often than not, I have always brushed my dogs outside and left the fur for the birds and squirrels. I do see that the birds line their bird houses and nests with it. I don't think I would do it at a park though, I guess depending on how much I have brushed off, but I also would not consider it littering.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> More often than not, I have always brushed my dogs outside and left the fur for the birds and squirrels. I do see that the birds line their bird houses and nests with it. I don't think I would do it at a park though, I guess depending on how much I have brushed off, but I also would not consider it littering.


Yes, it does depend on the amount, but it was a LOT! Enough hair to make myself a new Molly. It was a really big, 100 lb dog. Some hair left on the ground is OK, but when it's enough to cause a distraction or an eyesore and it takes up a part of an area people should be able to freely enjoy, it's kind of like littering.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Yes, it does depend on the amount, but it was a LOT! Enough hair to make myself a new Molly. It was a really big, 100 lb dog. Some hair left on the ground is OK, but when it's enough to cause a distraction or an eyesore and it takes up a part of an area people should be able to freely enjoy, it's kind of like littering.


When I think of parks, I am thinking of acres if not miles of woods, fields, etc. If I was at a park in the city, with playgrounds, etc. that would be completely different and yes an eyesore.

My Great Pyrenees now at the bridge, when I would brush him while he was blowing coat, I would fill up a grocery bag everyday, and he really did have to be brushed outside. On those days, I would only leave some of it outside for the birds but not all of it, and throw the rest away.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I should clarify, this was at a city park.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I wouldn't brush Bayne in a park but I would do it outside, he doesn't have much hair to lose though, wonder when I'll start changing those words.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I btush Max outside st home - but wouldn't at a public park


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll always remember the time we walked our dog up the alley behind a house that owned a PYR. Oh my goodness--there were 3 dogs worth of fur in the alley behind their house! :uhoh: Probably more fur than the local birds and squirrels could use all year!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Although Mick just loves to be brushed he would never stay still in a park. To much to do and to much to sniff and see.
He only gets brushed in his backyard. His friends (birds and rabbits) just love it.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't have a problem with people brushing their dogs at a park, at least the dogs are getting brushed. I have more of a problem seeing the scraggly dogs that look like their owners don't even own a brush for their dogs.
The critters at the city park I am sure would find the hair useful.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

When Max blew his coat for the first time, I was brushing him inside, sitting in front of the fireplace. After a bit, I called my husband and said, "Honey, I think something is wrong with Max." He asked why and I said, "I'm brushing him and I think there's enough fur here to knit myself a coat!"

When he stopped laughing, he assured me it was normal.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If it's a lot of hair, it will damage lawn mowers as it gets clumped up on the blades.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I brush both my dogs at the dog park quite often. I am just sitting there chatting and I pull out the pin brush and comb away. But I clean out the brush and put the contents into the trash. Would never just leave it lying on the ground. Rude, I say, rude!


----------

